# Musical dreams



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm sure many of you have had dreams involving listening to/ performing music etc. Oddly enough, the music I hear when I dream is often from a stunning performance with crystal clear sound, better than I listen to while awake 

One night I dreamt I was listening to Beethoven's Ninth Symphony. Part of the way through, one of the speakers was knocked over (of which there were two) , which muffled the sound. When I woke up, one of my ears was blocked up, to the effect that I heard better out of one ear the other. Weird, eh?

One dream I still remember is from many years ago. It was from long before I began to learn an instrument. I dreamt that I suddenly knew how to play the piano, the notes coming from my fingers without any conscious thought. It was a wonderful feeling. Now that I am learning the piano, I find that it is wonderful - but a lot of hard work. 

Please tell me yours, If you can remember.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

A few years ago I was playing 2nd violin for Beethoven's 5th and I had a dream that I was listening to a really good recording of the third movement and I remember distinctly thinking about the fingerings while the pizzicato part was going on.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I had a dream a few nights ago I was playing the solo part for the first movement in Tchaikovsky's piano concerto #1 in b flat minor. And I'm terrible at the piano (for now).

The weird thing is that the keys on the piano were really long. Someone in my dream told me "that's required to play this piece."


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

This an interesting topic. It always seems like music is somehow interweaved within most of my dreams, but the only one I can remember that took place in a concert hall was a work by Benjamin Britten that occured only a few weeks ago. I can't remember what piece it was, though. 



dmg said:


> The weird thing is that the keys on the piano were really long. Someone in my dream told me "that's required to play this piece."


The funny thing about dreams is that statements like these always seem to make sense at the time and you never think about questioning them.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

When I dream about music, it's always new & something I've never heard before. While I am dreaming, and hearing the music, I always think that it sounds great! I am not a composer, but even if I was, it would be hard to "capture" this music, as I have forgotted the melodies by the time I wake up. It makes the way that Tartini supposedly composed his devil's trill sonata a bit unbelievable...


----------

